# 2.5 acres+ fixer-upper-Illinois-rent to own



## claytoncox (Jan 10, 2006)

2.5 acres in Hardin County, Illinois located in Eichorn on east side of HWY 34 exactly 2 miles north of Hwy 146 / two story fixer-upper with 16 X 30 garage/
$33,999 or rent to own with $1299 down and 299 per month 573 269-4603


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

How long would the payments be for and what interest rate would it be at?


----------



## S.A.J. (Jun 22, 2007)

pictures?


----------



## claytoncox (Jan 10, 2006)

nathan104 said:


> How long would the payments be for and what interest rate would it be at?


$1299 DOWN WOULD LEAVE A BALANCE OF $32700 
FINANCED WITH A STANDARD FIXED RATE 30 YEAR MORTGAGE AT 10.5 %
YOUR NOTES WOULD BE $299.11 PER MONTH


----------



## scgirl (Jan 25, 2005)

pics, please


----------



## scgirl (Jan 25, 2005)

Can the home be lived in while fixed up?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Clayton needs to clean out his PM box..!! :flame:


----------



## claytoncox (Jan 10, 2006)

The 2.5 acres is no longer available SOLD However I have a four bedroom fixer-upper in the town of Eldorado, Illinois available for the same money down and $299 per month. This is in town - no acreage


----------

